# Dlink DWA-510



## ahmadali06 (Jul 4, 2009)

On my other pc I'm having Dlink DWA-510. Previously it was working fine on window vista then after upgrading to window 7 it is not working. I tried to look for new drivers but was not able to find.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please do not post multiple threads for the same topic.

Closed.


----------

